

Tim Wu accuses Google of degrading search results to favor its own products - hbharadwaj
http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/29/8860933/google-search-tim-wu-yelp-criticism-neutrality

======
hbharadwaj
Link to the actual paper:
[http://www.slideshare.net/lutherlowe/wu-l](http://www.slideshare.net/lutherlowe/wu-l)

